# Immodium



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

Is Immodium good for a temp solution to IBS-D? Or will it damage us from prolonged use in some other twisted way? Over what period of time can we use the amazing stuff??Its made available to all and can buy as much as we want so we assume its fine to take when we want just like paracetamol...but wait you can only buy two packs of it at a time?Its great for me when I go out, but if it is causing damage to me slowly Id never take it again?Is this right or wrong?Agghhhhh Help me! Just going mad from exams excuse me!XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One of the june 2001 issues of New England J of Med had a review of IBS in it.Daily use of Imodium was seen as OK with IBS. Usually divided doses (taking a smaller amount 2X a day) is better than one dose a day.One opiate addict managed to take 160 Imodium at a time without dropping dead (most of the OTC pain relievers will kill you if you take that many at a time) so the effective dose vs overtly toxic dose seems to be a wide spread.Now taking it daily without getting an IBS diagnosis is a no-no and what prompts most of the "only take for a few days" warnings. While it can be used safely by IBSers there are other things that cause chronic diarrhea and avoiding the doctor by taking Imodium can be harmful if you have something other than IBS.If it seems to lose effectiveness over time (and only a few people report this) not taking it for a week or two should reverse that.K.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I take imodium everyday and have been told by my gastro that this is ok. I take 1 a day, sometimes 2. I used to take 3 or 4 a day in the old days though!It is safe, but it depends who you ask! I haven't had any problems with it for th elast 5 years,Hope this helps.X


----------

